# Bouncers - Channel 4 - now 10pm



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

See what all the fuss is about

:lol: 

:thumb:


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

There's some right pond life about.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

just switched on wtf, im sure they find some right numpties trying to get in places and the state of some of the girls mums must be proud.

make like a tree and get out of here - nearly


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Not sure about the guy > mr toni & guy haircut lol - most of those welsh women would see him off - a bit wrapped up in the badge I think... :lol:


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

them lads fight like s**t that copper sorted that kid out though feel sorry for owner of corsa


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

thats what i just said to me other half glad thats not my car. 

any peeps look suprised or mates look at me when i try and explain why i havent drank since i was 18 (28 now) far too much hard work and nice to be able to have thinking cap on


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

i quit drinking a year ago i was as bad as them makes you think when you see it on telly what a n0b i must have looked at the time


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

What a bunch of pricks I remember when the Bouncer's where the local head the balls of the town and were feared.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

load of total boll*x... when I used to work the doors me and the guys had a presence and a reputation to boot, now its just spotty students after extra cash who have most probably never had a fight in their life!

total joke.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

kings.. said:


> load of total boll*x... when I used to work the doors me and the guys had a presence and a reputation to boot, now its just spotty students after extra cash who have most probably never had a fight in their life!
> 
> total joke.


Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Glad to see nothing has changed since i helped on the doors lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

dazfr said:


> i quit drinking a year ago i was as bad as them makes you think when you see it on telly what a n0b i must have looked at the time


does that mean you were the "**** in s****horpe"

haha.. sorry.. couldn't resist after seeing your location :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

The_Bouncer said:


> Not sure about the guy > mr toni & guy haircut lol - most of those welsh women would see him off - a bit wrapped up in the badge I think... :lol:


What an idiot he is :wall: :lol:


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

kings.. said:


> load of total boll*x... when I used to work the doors me and the guys had a presence and a reputation to boot, now its just spotty students after extra cash who have most probably never had a fight in their life!
> 
> total joke.


same here, we never went looking for trouble on the doors but gave it when it arose,

i also stopped drinking back then, as i was out most weekends being a nohb and you dont realise how bad you are till your sober chucking your mates out the back door into the cold!!


----------



## wildwash (Nov 2, 2011)

I put this on to record, think i will check this out tonight.sounds great


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

That was quite entertaining, but my word (and no offence to anyone from there), but that place looked really run down 

I have to say, the guy who said he's worked in insurance and had lost his job with the banking collapse (can't recall his name) - he's got an almost identical outlook on things as me. It was like listening to myself.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I caught it on +1 after seeing this thread and it makes you realise just how ugly drink can make people. Between 18-21 I was like some of them, although not getting into fights I would drink stupid amounts and make an **** of meself! Glad I've grown up and prefer to enjoy a nice country pub now with an ale or 2 rather than get tanked up on cheap nasty lager!


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

most of the punters were disgraceful BUT there was one chap i really liked.

When the x-factor lookalike bouncer told those two guys to get out of his personal space the one guy being interviewed respected that and had balanced thinking!

The bit that made x-factor boy look a *** was when the guy said, hes moved me a bout 20 yards out of his personal space, thats a lot of personal space, maybe hes ego is that big!

what a line!

the fact that he wasnt ranting and raving was awesome!


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

I truly believe the reason there has been an increase in pub/club violence is down to the jokers they call "bouncers" these days...

Psychologically speaking, if you walk up to a door and there is two 20stone flat nose hard looking *******s you are going to think twice about fooling around.... when you have young spotty kids with no presence and a chip on the shoulder (because they are a doorman) I for one instantly think how the hell are they going to control a 17+ stone fully grown man if it goes off? I know for a fact when I worked clubs and bars if there was a physical altercation it was the doorman's responsibility to get them out of the venue then the police would take over; it concerns me to think these kids genuinely couldn't control that kind of situation.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Place was a dump, Bouncers a joke and and no bouncer would have to ask me to leave that bar/club!!!!

No wonder the locals get P*ssed up!


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

slightly ot but did anyone see jeremy kyle this morning? Bloke trying to be the big I am with jk's bouncer got picked up like a baby and carried off stage


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Missed this but remember the door staff at Cinderellas in Guilford (yep, as bad as it sounds) back in the late 80's/early 90's. Mess with any of them, you were taken out back and given a bloody good hiding. Ugly but kept the peace and the head guy was a service manager at a local main dealer for his day job - nice as pie.

Did some support work for raves and the like back then - more to make up numbers than because of any skills - and some of the grief we got was unreal; some of the lads were simply lunatics and kept all sorts of gear in the cars for when it got out of hand. No licencing or rules - more "mess with security and you're in real trouble".

Highlight for me was talking down a dozen or so beered up squaddies at a private party at a scout hut who wanted to crash it - me and one other lad managed to persuade them that they didn't want to join in and then the aforementioned lunatics came steaming down the driveway with crowbars, baseball bats, the lot :wall: at which point it turned into Beirut in the space of about 8 seconds - police riot vans, dogs, the lot. Not nice.


----------

